# Vick Indicted



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Will he play at all this year? Will he ever play again?


----------



## hornhunter (Mar 26, 2005)

I would say he will get a year suspension at the least. I think he should get some prison time for cruel things they did to those dogs. Electrocuted, drowned and smashed them on the ground. I lost all respect for Micheal Vick after reading the story. Not only that, but trying to blame it on his family members, he is a real class act.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They were just talking on the Fan that the Feds have a 95% conviction rate for those indited.

They said the max fine was $100.000 (which is peanuts for him) and 6 years.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

He will be in big trouble. The way the league is handing down suspensions. Also this will tarnish his image. Think what PETA will do.....protest at every game he plays, protesting at training camps, boycotting any team he plays for...etc.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Could Culpeper now be the Falcon's QB? :roll: :roll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Too bad for them they already traded Matt Schaub. I bet that owner and GM wish they had that decision to make over again!!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> Too bad for them they already traded Matt Schaub. I bet that owner and GM wish they had that decision to make over again!!!!


That's the first thing I thought of as well! He's a piece of crap. In a thread a few month's ago I said, "You can take the thug out of the ghetto, but you can't take the ghetto out of the thug." Hold's very true here. $100 million contract and he can't keep away from this type of behavior. He's an idiot...just like his little brother. If I were a Falcon fan, I'd be calling for his removal from the team. I know that's easy to say, but I wouldn't want him as the face of my organization.

Last 12 months...

- Gives the "finger" to his OWN Atlanta fans.

- Caught with bottle with a secret pouch...smells like marijuana...bottle magically disappears from evidence

- Now the dog fighting case.

I don't want to hear anymore from the media about waiting to judge until he's convicted. They're all saying "remember the Duke LaCrosse team case."

Don't forget he told the Commissioner to his face he's never been involved with dog fighting. Can you say suspension?

Mike


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Unless the feds have incriminating video footage, a mole, several witnesses who flip, or he hires an incompetent atty, Vick won't serve a day in jail, be suspended from anything, or pay a nickle in fines.

I don't agree with it, but that' how it'll go. Expect the race card to be played any day now.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Horsager said:


> Unless the feds have incriminating video footage, a mole, several witnesses who flip, or he hires an incompetent atty, Vick won't serve a day in jail, be suspended from anything, or pay a nickle in fines.
> 
> I don't agree with it, but that' how it'll go. Expect the race card to be played any day now.


Unfortunately, I believe you'll be correct. If I even see the race card, I'll lose my mind. He's an idiot regadless of race.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

vick


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hiliarious!

Now I read that even Al Sharpton and Russell Simmons are calling for his demise!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/stor ... d=tab1pos1

"On Wednesday morning, the sports shoe and apparel company, along with Falcons CEO Arthur Blank and NFL commissioner Roger Goodell, received a joint letter from hip-hop mogul Russell Simmons, civil rights leader the Rev. Al Sharpton and PETA president Ingrid E. Newkirk, condemning Vick's alleged involvement in the dogfighting ring and asking all parties involved to distance themselves from Vick."


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Now Nike suspended the release of his new shoe. The wheels are falling off!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2942391


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i figured for sure Sharpie would come out in his defense and say he was raised that way.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Vick's co-defendant turns on him for a plea bargin and will tell all.

The wheels are falling off fast.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Things aren't looking too good right now for Mr. Vick being able to clear his "good name".


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

It would be interesting to know just how many dollars Vick has losted in the past few months on endorsements alone.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

280IM said:


> It would be interesting to know just how many dollars Vick has losted in the past few months on endorsements alone.


Not to mention the lost dog fighting revenue!!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

QB Vick is now trying to plea bargin down to less than 1 year in prison.

I thought he said he had nothing to do with the dog fighting and was going to clear his good name?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

His three brothers/cousins or whatever flipped so he is trying to get a deal by next week before they throw some more charges onto him.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

4 words immediately come to mind in this situation, "In the Hurt Bag"


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Is there any chance he will play again?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd be willing to give that a 3.84723% chance of happening.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

You're killin' me smalls. :lol:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> I'd be willing to give that a 3.84723% chance of happening.


That means the Raiders would take him after he gets out right?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Co-defendant links Vick to killing of at least 8 dogs

August 17, 2007
RICHMOND, Va. - It's up to Michael Vick now. 
His last two co-defendants pleaded guilty Friday and implicated Vick in bankrolling gambling on dogfights. One of them said the Atlanta Falcons quarterback helped drown or hang dogs that didn't do well.

With his NFL career in jeopardy and a superseding indictment adding more charges in the works, that left Vick with a hard choice: Cutting his own deal to hold jail time under a year or go to trial and sit through detailed descriptions of the ghastly operation known as "Bad Newz Kennels."

Quanis Phillips of Atlanta and Purnell Peace of Virginia Beach entered plea agreements and agreed to testify against Vick. A third member of the dogfighting ring, Tony Taylor, struck a similar deal last month.

Vick's lawyers have been negotiating with prosecutors. One of Vick's attorneys, Lawrence Woodward, attended the plea hearings but declined to answer questions about the progress of the negotiations as he left the courthouse.

"Did you conspire with these folks to sponsor a dogfighting venture?" U.S. District Judge Henry Hudson asked Peace.

"Yes, sir," he replied.

As part of his plea agreement, Phillips signed a statement that said Vick joined in executing at least eight dogs that didn't do well in test fights by various methods, including hanging and drowning.

"Phillips agrees and stipulates that these dogs all died as a result of the collective efforts of Peace, Phillips, and Vick," the statement said.

Phillips and Peace also backed up Taylor's assertion that Vick was involved in gambling.

"The 'Bad Newz Kennels' operation and gambling monies were almost exclusively funded by Vick," according to statements by the two men.

Those allegations alone could trigger a lifetime ban under the NFL's personal conduct policy.

Commissioner Roger Goodell has barred Vick from the Falcons' training camp but has withheld further action while the league conducts its own investigation. NFL spokesman Greg Aiello said the league had no comment on the latest pleas.

Peace and Phillips pleaded guilty to the same charge facing Vick: conspiracy to travel in interstate commerce in aid of unlawful activities and conspiracy to sponsor a dog in an animal fighting venture. Sentencing was set for Nov. 30.

The offense is punishable by up to five years in prison and a $250,000 fine. The men will get credit for accepting responsibility and cooperating with the government but would be penalized for animal brutality.

Peace remains free until sentencing, but Hudson found that Phillips violated the terms of his release by failing a drug test and ordered him jailed.

About 30 animal-rights activists protested quietly outside the courthouse. Afterward, as police officers cleared the scene, protesters continued waving large pictures of a mutilated dog.

"This is one dogfighting ring that's been annihilated," said John Goodwin, a spokesman for the Humane Society of the United States.

The four defendants all initially pleaded not guilty, and Vick issued a statement saying he looked forward to clearing his name.

The case began in April with a search of Vick's property in Surry County, a few miles from Vick's hometown of Newport News. Investigators seized dozens of pit bulls, some of them injured, and equipment typically used in dogfighting operations.

The four men were indicted July 17.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

There are no words for the anger I feel when I hear about people mistreating animals. This is the type of behavior that we should expect from animals, not us. $250,000 is a joke. He makes more than that in a single game. 5 years? For brutaly killing 8 dogs? Tell you what, lets take him out back, force him to fight a stronger, faster person than he, such as Tito Ortiz, or Chuck Liddell. Then, when he gets his A$$ kicked all over the place, lets drown him. And no, I'm not kidding. :******: I would be willing to bet that right before he attempts to take his last breath on earth, he will realize how truly sorry he really is.


----------

